# 350z need help asap transmision



## danny350z (Oct 15, 2007)

need help asap
350z 04 roadster
i just bought it with 24k last week
drove it from skul it started just fine and while driving clutch was slipping alil and then it went 

i got home barely and i wont go into gear


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

danny350z said:


> need help asap
> 350z 04 roadster
> i just bought it with 24k last week
> drove it from skul it started just fine and while driving clutch was slipping alil and then it went
> ...


Your clutch is fried. Did you buy it from a private party or dealership?


----------



## danny350z (Oct 15, 2007)

its from a private dealership with as is warranty


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

danny350z said:


> its from a private dealership with as is warranty


Ouch! Lesson leaned. It still would not hurt to talk to them about your problem. The worst they could do is say no deal.


----------



## danny350z (Oct 15, 2007)

lesson learned buying new clutch tommorow from dealer original and selling car to carmax lol


----------

